# HR Dashboard using Excel 2007



## thunderhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Edit: I'm sorry if I've placed this in the wrong forum...I just thought this isn't a technical question on Excel and is only loosely related to it.

Hi all,

I would like to explore the area of Dashboard design and construction using Excel, specifically Excel 2007. I want to concentrate the implementation on Human Resources....something HR personnel would use to keep track of their KPIs and other important things.

I am looking for a sort of novice's guide which can help me get started on the right footing. I am not seeking an industry standard, complex look at it but a simple and straightforward kind of guide/tutorial/reference where I can pick up a few things.

Are there any good resources for understanding how to go about building a HR Dashboard, particularly using Microsoft Excel?

Thank you.


----------



## njimack (Aug 3, 2007)

This is the best site I've seen for dashboards


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 3, 2007)

The site looks pretty comprehensive, though I do think the level is way too advanced on first glance. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## njimack (Aug 3, 2007)

No worries.  Designing a comprehensive dashboard solution isn't a small undertaking.  If the contents of that site seemed too advanced for you, I'd suggest using existing examples and tweaking them as required, rather than building one from scratch.

Use Google - you'll find plenty of examples of dashboards created in Excel.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks again. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## chef (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,

I would definately recommend Crysyal Xcelsius for dashboard work and worth the extra for pro version.

Fairly easy to use with excel and can produce some stunning results.

chef.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 6, 2007)

I will check that out. Thanks.


----------

